
Connections between high blood sugar and dementia - shawndumas
https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2018/01/the-startling-link-between-sugar-and-alzheimers/551528/
======
MicroBerto
The massive cover up of sugar's toxic nature over the past 70 years has led to
countless premature deaths. I would estimate it's in the millions.

There is a special place in hell for those involved. And boy do some
scientists sell their souls on the cheap. So very sad.

------
5_minutes
At /r/keto many people also state that their blood pressure and cholesterol
levels improve when cutting out carbs.

And here's again a motivator to at least try to reduce the intake.

~~~
loverofthings
I'm pretty sure diet filled with legumes, leafy greens, has the same result.

There is no blood sugar spike when you eat 1500kcal of beans. It's slow
releasing carb filled with fiber.

I'm pretty sure at /r/plantbaseddiet or /r/vegan many people state that their
blood sugar or cholesterol improves.

~~~
5_minutes
Right yes, I didn’t mean for the high-fat variant. Just in general, low-carb,
in any combo, seems to be a healthy option.

~~~
loverofthings
I eat about 60-70% of calories in carbs. Would that be high carb? Most of my
carbs come from legumes, I get no sugar spikes, am T1 diabetic and need
insulin mostly to replenish it every morning, not after every meal.

------
sleavey
I think we will eventually realise that all degenerative brain diseases
(Alzheimer's, dementia, Parkinson's, etc.) can in some way be caused by high
carbohydrate (i.e. sugar - that's what it ultimately gets broken down into)
intake. Byproducts of breaking down sugar in the blood stream gradually
dissolve the blood-brain barrier. Depending on which part of the brain gets
effected worse, results in a different neurodegenerative condition.

A well referenced book on the matter:
[https://books.google.de/books?id=O5EODgAAQBAJ](https://books.google.de/books?id=O5EODgAAQBAJ)
(unfortunately the name is designed for hype, but the contents are solid)

~~~
nnq
> Byproducts of breaking down sugar in the blood stream gradually dissolve the
> blood-brain barrier.

HUH?! Where did you get this "fact" from, I'm curious? The causal link you
refer to might be true, but the "mechanism" you describe sounds antivac-class
rubbish... read up some more before spreading dubious infos please.

~~~
sleavey
Can we try to avoid getting personal?

There is evidence suggesting diabetics are more susceptible to conditions
related to elevated blood-brain barrier transport. So that might not exactly
translate to "dissolving", but the effect is the same.

"Changes in plasma glucose levels (hyper- or hypoglycemia) have been
associated with altered BBB transport functions"

[1]
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4306190/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4306190/)

[2]
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17143608](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17143608)

~~~
londt8
The sources look solid but you seem to mix eating carbohydrates with being
diabetic.

On dietary risk factors, i think sugar and bad fats are common culprits for t2
diabetes. I dont think carbs is as significant itself.

